# Copy Cat recipe for Sweet Baby Ray's



## cheech (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone have a recipe for Sweet Baby Rays's BBQ sauce?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 13, 2007)

Cheech
I did find this forum http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...uce-19696.html and on the forum they suggest this as a copycat of Sweet Baby Ray's Best Honey BBQ sauce recipe http://www.recipezaar.com/100579

*The Best Honey BBQ Sauce*
1/3 cup tomato paste 
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup honey 
1/2 teaspoon chipotle hot sauce 
1 teaspoon liquid smoke 
1 teaspoon dried mustard 

*Secret Rib Rub (use 2 Tbls)*
1/4 cup brown sugar 
3 tablespoons kosher salt 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon thyme 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon coriander 


Mix all the ingredients together and store in an air tight container until needed. 
**Ifyou are going to use this on ribs, chicken, pork, ect try seasoning the meat with the actual dry rub before cooking then slather on the sauce. 
Mmm Mmm Good!


----------



## cheech (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks MossyMO, I was looking for the traditional recipe but will give this one a try.

Thanks


----------



## ultramag (Jul 13, 2007)

The Honey BBQ was the only one to pop up with google Cheech. Is Sweet Baby Ray's not very available in MI? It seems as cheap as it is it around here it would cost more to make than buy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

All I could find was the honey BBQ also. Sorry buddy! 

What if you leave the honey out?


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 13, 2007)

Why don't you put your culinary skills to work and develop the recipe, then share it w/ all of us?

I am kinda like UM, though.  I used to make my own tomato base sauce.  I cost me about $18.00/gal to make it, and took all day to put up 5 gal.  Then one day I tried some Head Country sauce at a friends house.  It tasted almost identical to mine, but I could buy it for $10.00/gal, and didn't have to spend the time and effort to make it.

If SBR's isn't readily available where you are, I bet we can find someone around the forum that would be willing to send you some.

Tim


----------



## cheech (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes it is very available and cheap it is that I enjoy doing it myself and also would like to play around with the recipe to make it my own


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheech;64200 said:
			
		

> Yes it is very available and cheap it is that I enjoy doing it myself and also would like to play around with the recipe to make it my own[/quote]
> 
> 
> It would have to taste better that way, wouldn't it?
> ...


----------

